# Supprimer/Ajouter nouvelles cartes sur trousseau iCloud



## Howins (28 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout est dans le titre.
J'ai beaucoup de cartes bancaires enregistrés dans mon trousseau iCloud cependant j'aimerai en supprimer certaines et en rajouter d'autres. Savez-vous comment faire ?

Merci d'avance !

Howins


----------

